
The A-Z of Programming Languages: Python (Interview with GvR) - iamelgringo
http://www.computerworld.com.au/index.php/id;66665771;pp;1;fp;4194304;fpid;1
======
gaius
I can't believe they failed to ask him the same beard question they asked
Stroustrup :-)

